# Expat packages in UAE for IT Consultants



## Claraz (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello to all!

Very happy to have found this forum!!! 

My husband and I are currently in discussion to relocate to the UAE (Abu Dhabi) with a multinational consulting firm. We are currently living in Canada and both making 6 figure salaries however are very tempted by the tax-free potential of the UAE.
This being said, we have no idea where to begin to evaluate what is considered a good package nor what the vital elements are that we need to ask for. I am reading a lot about housing allowances, school allowances, trips back home etc but do not know which of these are considered "standard" and which are just "nice to haves". 

Could any of you help me with the following?

- What in your experience is a median salary for a trilingual Canadian MBA graduate in a management position for a multinational consulting firm? 10+ years of experience?
- What kind of housing allowance is reasonable? Doesn't have to be a villa - a nice appartment in a nice building in a good area is just fine. 
- Are medical insurance/benefits always included in package?
- Is a car allowance a standard ?
- What is the average cost of schooling for children in a top French or US or British school?

Any additional information you could provide us with would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are most likely not going to find similar salaries here, but you can try. I would suggest not coming for at least 1/3 higher then the amount you are getting there. If you are getting 100k, then you want at least 130k, so forth (not including any of the extras, like housing, medical, flights, etc). And keep in mind that abu dhabi is expensive. These types of packages are harder to find but people still are getting them. There are so many canidates in country that have gulf experience though, that are trying to get back jobs they lost during the last two years, that you have alot of tough competition. Get them to cover school fees (depends on your childrens age but something tells me you dont have little babies making 6 figures) of 45k. Housing... look on dubizzle. Keep in mind the ones you see for 150 or lower, are usually quite a distance outside of abu dhabi. Look for 200k for housing at minimum, but most likely 250k with a family with kids. Nothing is really standard anymore. They try to get you as low as possible, and your goal should be to get them as high as possible. I would suggest getting transportation allowances built in as well, at least 3k each. Medical is usually included but it still leaves a bit to be wanted regardless. Try to get on your own salaries each and do not say your spouse will be coming or that your spouse was offered this or that. Then they can not give you tickets for your family, housing allowance, etc, especially for a woman if they know your spouse is going to be here on a package. 

Curious why you are wanting to move to abu dhabi from canada?


----------



## Claraz (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply jynxgirl  Much appreciated - I was starting to lose hope!  How long have you been living in the UAE?

Our main reason for wanting to make a move is the tax-free salaries - as impressive as 6 figures can sound - in Montreal, those 6 figures are taxed at over 52% making the actual net salary significantly lower. Combined with the high municipal taxes on houses, high sales & service tax - you can add another 20% to that 52% which is taken off from normal cost of living. So, in the long run - saving and building a nest egg is not as easy as it may seem.

We actually don't have children yet but are planning to soon and in light of that, I may not be actively in the workplace for the coming couple of years. Plus, I would be missing on paid maternity leave which I am entitled to here so it's important that the package my husband gets is decent. As far as I know, paid maternity leave is not a common thing in the UAE???

The change in weather wouldn't be so bad either 

I really appreciate your feedback and shall certainly incorporate it into our discussion with the employer. For the moment, we are discussing my husband's relocation to see if it makes sense - your point about local talent which lost their jobs is excellent - we hadn't thought of that and that is certainly an added benefit for any employer. The way we see it, once my husband figures things out, whatever I get would be gravy as in the short to medium term we want to bank on his salary alone due to our baby plans 

Thanks again


----------

